# Some of my other pets!



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

My Crestie and Corn. Bazil (Crested Gecko) is a full pinner with dalmation spotting. Russ (Corn Snake) is just a baby, I have no clue what morph he is yet.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a normal to me. Very pretty.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

That. Gecko. is. too. cute.

His head is so huge! Hahaha. I love him.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

jasugar said:


> That. Gecko. is. too. cute.
> 
> His head is so huge! Hahaha. I love him.


His head is pretty big.  I love the little guy to death but I call him my "problem child" because he's a very bad eater.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cute lizard and snake. The corn looks normal to me. Depending on if the black borders get thicker or thinner he could end up being an Okeetee. 

I love the sticky-toed geckos, but I'm growing my corn snake collection so I can breed in a year or so. Maybe someday I can have a room full of tall cages for the sticky toes.


----------



## Julia_Austen (Mar 4, 2010)

*Leesha*, do you feel safe for your rats?
Reptiles and rodents are not a good match.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Julia_Austen said:


> *Leesha*, do you feel safe for your rats?
> Reptiles and rodents are not a good match.


Of course. It's not like I have my reptiles free roaming around the house. They're just as much my babies as my rats are, and to be honest, the rats would do far more damage to my reptiles than they could do to the rats at this point. I'd never let them near each other.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Julia_Austen said:


> *Leesha*, do you feel safe for your rats?
> Reptiles and rodents are not a good match.


LOL! It's not like us responsible reptile keepers house the rats in the same cages as the reptiles. I get SO tired of people thinking reptile keepers can't love and keep rats as pets also. I get SUPER peeved when people think I want to feed their PET rat to my reptiles. There are plenty of places where we can get rats and mice for them to eat, so there's no need to do the extra work of deceiving rat owners and we tend to not be as cold blooded as our reptiles. We have big hearts too. If you keep your animals properly contained then both reptiles and rats will be safe. 

Sorry for the rant, but you can only take so much before something gives.


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

RatfanaticLady29 said:


> Julia_Austen said:
> 
> 
> > *Leesha*, do you feel safe for your rats?
> ...


Agreed 100%. I have invested waaaaay to much love and *cough* money into my baby rat to just be like, "I'm tired of you now.....let's go meet Isabelle!" :-X I'm really glad that I found a rescue that understands the whole snake/rat co-ownership scenario and I'm getting a cute little baby brother for Mew! Rest assured, Julia that not everyone thinks like this


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

RatfanaticLady29 said:


> Julia_Austen said:
> 
> 
> > *Leesha*, do you feel safe for your rats?
> ...


I have had so many people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them that I own both rats and reptiles. I guess they think I just have my reptiles running around the house loose, hunting down whatever they can eat. :


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

> I have had so many people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them that I own both rats and reptiles. I guess they think I just have my reptiles running around the house loose, hunting down whatever they can eat.


Well, I thought you knew Leesha, all reptile owners are heartless monsters.... : ;D


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

BumblebeexSweat said:


> > I have had so many people look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them that I own both rats and reptiles. I guess they think I just have my reptiles running around the house loose, hunting down whatever they can eat.
> 
> 
> Well, I thought you knew Leesha, all reptile owners are heartless monsters.... : ;D


Of coure.  This is a bit off topic, but I found it so funny... The other day my husband's grandma was asking questions about our snake when she popped out with, "will he eat cats?". I died laughing. She's a cat lover, so this was a concern for her. My corn is a baby and still pretty tiny, about 14 inches and only around 11 grams. Every time he eats a pinkie I think he's going to explode. It was just such an innocent question.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL! That's hilarious! Some people ask the silliest questions. lol

BTW Julia, do you own cats, or dogs because as you probably already know they're not a good match with rats either.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

we have reptiles and rodents, also we have 2 dogs which are cat killers.... we also own 3 cats... common sense used and everything will be ok.
i doubt any rodent owners house their rodents with their reptiles. ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 12 rats, and a bunny all of which are like my children
But snakes....I love snakes with a passion, I actually find snakes to be my kryptonite when I go out to the petstore I always spend at least 20 minutes looking at all the reptiles, and men who own snakes are immediately more attractive to me xD

I attend the reptile expo near me every single year, and am actually getting my first snake there today in about 2 hours!!!!
A ball python, I am totally excited.

I love rats and my bunny to!, and I am actually getting extra tank cover clamps out of pure paranoia xD Even though a baby ball could not ingest of my fat ratlets and the odds of the snake escaping are very slim...better safe then sorry right? xD


----------

